# 335d Car Jacked



## BMW Power (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.birminghammail.net/news/...ports-car-from-perry-barr-pub-97319-27667720/

Armed gang give man electric shock to steal his sports car from Perry Barr pub 
Nov 16 2010

POLICE in Birmingham are today appealing for help tofind armed robbers who stole a high performance car from a Perry Barr pub car park.

The driver of the car, a 44-year-old man, was attacked after getting out of his vehicle at the Church Tavern pub in Church Road, on Wednesday, November 3.

The victim was given an electric shock, had a substance sprayed over him and was badly beaten before his car keys and mobile phone were stolen.

Police believe he was followed into the car park by a BMW carrying four men. The victim was driving a black BMW 335D Sport coupe.

Two of the offenders then drove off in the man's car while the other two escaped in their estate which was being driven by a fifth man.

The victim was taken to hospital where he was released the following day after treatment for his injuries. His car has never been found.

"The victim has been left extremely traumatised by this vicious crime," said Detective Constable Vicki Stephenson, who is leading the investigation.

"As a result of this appeal, we hope that people who were in the pub at the time of the incident and have not already spoken to us will come forward.

"With their help, we can bring these violent offenders to justice and prevent other serious crimes."

The four offenders were wearing dark clothing and balaclavas.

Anyone who witnessed the attack or knows where the stolen car is, should contact DC Stephenson on 0345 113 5000. Alternatively, people who do not wish to speak to officers direct can call the independent charity Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

4 POS perps devided by 15 in the clip and one in the pipe = 4 hollow points for each perp. Two double taps each, no waiting. CCW learn it, love it, live it. N4S


----------



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

need4speed said:


> 4 POS perps devided by 15 in the clip and one in the pipe = 4 hollow points for each perp. Two double taps each, no waiting. CCW learn it, love it, live it. N4S


A fellow CC'er here and I'm not sure I would even present my firearm with 4 dudes at less than 5 feet away, especially if I'm strongside IWB


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

True, if their in that close you failed the first test. On the other hand drop the first one and his buddies may loose interest. N4S


----------



## jtc424 (Oct 16, 2010)

need4speed said:


> True, if their in that close you failed the first test. On the other hand drop the first one and his buddies may loose interest. N4S


true, knocking one off may set the tone very well


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

jtc424 said:


> true, knocking one off may set the tone very well


What is sad though is depending on how the laws are where it happens, you could be in a world of hurt legally after the fact. I think down here they finally changed things towards the benefit of the "defender"


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Where I live they would give you the keys to the city and make you Grand Marshall of the Thanksgiving Day Parade. I love the deep South. N4S


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

Obviously the subject vehicle was not optioned with the NAV as otherwise the owner could have called BMW Assist to report that his D was car jacked and BMW Assist can then assist the cops by pinpointing the D's location via the GPS when it is on the road?


----------



## Philm35 (Aug 19, 2010)

What I want to know is, how did this guy in Alabama get a 335d coupe? That would be the REAL news story.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The phone number they gave, I do not think was in the states at all.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Philm35 said:


> What I want to know is, how did this guy in Alabama get a 335d coupe? That would be the REAL news story.


Birmingham! 335d Sport Coupe! Pub.

I doubt this was Burmingham, Alabama folks.

Try Birmingham, England perhaps?


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Bingo. Where else could people drive off in an estate, or be investigated by a constable?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

We have constables here.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

Really? That term isn't very common in the US. Is it a Texas thing?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

No idea but constables are the ones who patrol the area I live in.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

We have Sheriffs here in Broward County, Fla.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

We have Sherriffs too. I think the Sherrifs are for the entire county then we have prisincts that have constables. Then police for cities, but even though my mailing address is technically in the city of Humble you would never see a Humble police car responding to a call. Actually the first few feet of my yard is Houston as is the street and the lake lots across from me but you'd never see Houston police out there. Then we also have DPS officers more so for the highways and such. Probably some other variations of police that I am not thinking of right now.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

János said:


> Really? That term isn't very common in the US. Is it a Texas thing?


In Texas constables perform enforcement and service functions, they patrol but they also do alot of the legal serving (warrants and such) they are in addition to Sheriff and police not instead of them


----------

